

Why Doctrine ORM is not suited for PHP - lucascorbeaux
http://blog.bemycto.com/software-architecture/2015-05-17/doctrine-orm-not-suited-php/

======
paulhauggis
I've never understood the fascination with Doctrine+Symphony. I've had the
displeasure of working on 2 big projects with this combination and it was
bloated and took up tons of memory+CPU.

You also basically need to learn a second doctrinized version of SQL on top of
SQL (which is supposed to make things easier somehow).

One reason might be because hardware is cheaper than developers, which is why
it's called an "enterprise" framework.

I much prefer smaller frameworks like Codeigniter. It still creates a nice
base for you to work off of, but with a much, smaller, footprint.

~~~
lucascorbeaux
I think both Symfony and Doctrine have one big asset: the ability to deliver
many similar projects quickly. And without great software engineering skills.

For companies that bring much more new projects than maintaining existing
ones, it could be a good things. But I'm still thinking it's something you pay
one day or another.

